# How good is Etsy for hosting a website? Has anyone had success with this?



## teraluna (Feb 18, 2010)

How good is Etsy for hosting a website? Has anyone had success with this?


----------



## Stevenlb (Sep 17, 2009)

What do they charge for hosting?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Etsy isn't for hosting websites.. you open up a Etsy store and customize it with banners, avatars and your listings.. every store it set up the same.


----------



## JavaJess (Sep 16, 2009)

FatKat already said most of what I was going to say. It's not really a hosting site, but more like an online community where you can set up a store and sell things. Kinda like eBay, except not such high fees, your items stay up for 4 months at a time, and there are forums and stuff. 

I have been on Etsy for about a year now selling shirts/products (before that, I was on for a year selling crafts), and while it isn't where my primary income is, it does help get my name out and get my brand recognition out. 

Plus, Etsy community is really great and people do take the time to appreciate your work a little more.


----------



## teraluna (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,
As was replied tp me. "It's not really a hosting site, but more like an online community where you can set up a store and sell things. Kinda like eBay, except not such high fees, your items stay up for 4 months at a time, and there are forums and stuff." I hope this helps.


----------



## BleedingThreads (Oct 1, 2009)

Agreed, it is more of a community site. I will say that for Search Engine Optimization and the relatively low cost to list it is a great way to get your name up in the search engines.... just remember to target your niche!


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

Etsy is not a web host. They allow you to post your products for sale and open your own shop, but it's not your own site.


----------

